# Ground/terminal bar screws



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Anyone know where i can get a 1000
> Or so brass or green ground bar screws in sifferent lenghts? What size and thread count and pitch are those anyhow?? I mount tons of lugs


 
I think they're 10/32 but not positive


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

You know were getting a late season storm over here.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I think they're 10/32 but not positive


I thought i tried those and i think pitch is off. For these to mount mostly. Between 1/4 and 1/2 inch length


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Why do you want them to be green?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Why do you want them to be green?


Inspectors like green. Would rather have brass with large heads


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

could be 10-24, coarse thread
hard to tell the size for sure, could even be 12-24 or 1/4-20


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Inspectors like green. Would rather have brass with large heads


 
CH's are green but many modern load centers don't have green ground bar screws.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That's going to be rough, because most manufacturer's use a tri-lobed screw. Get one and roll it through your fingers carefully, and you'll feel it's not truly round. You'll feel the lumps of each lobe. If I'm not mistaken, many are 12-24 pitch.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> That's going to be rough, because most manufacturer's use a tri-lobed screw. Get one and roll it through your fingers carefully, and you'll feel it's not truly round. You'll feel the lumps of each lobe. If I'm not mistaken, many are 12-24 pitch.


You're right about the tri-lobed part, but they are 10/32. I only saw 12/24 used in equipment that was really old.


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

I thought ground screws were 10/24. They do make self tapping ground screws also...would that help? We get pig tails sometimes with self tapping screws, i love'em. I also know that in a pinch ground screws work great for bolt on breakers in a pinch when the hole is stripped out. But when the stripper strips and your stripped of ones thats a whole different story.....wonder if ground screws would work for that too, they are green!!


----------

